# Which consultant at Origin?



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello ladies

I used to be a regular post-er on these threads but have become something of a lurker these days.  My story:  I had 4 unsuccessful courses of IUI before turning to IVF.  First private attempt failed, second NHS attempt was a BFP and I now have a beautiful baby boy who is - unbelievably - almost 1 year old!

My DH and I have been talking about a sibling and obviously were hoping that it would happen naturally, given that we have no discernable fertility problems and the misguided belief that because my body had already got pregnant that it would know what to do itself second time around .....  

Anyway, last time round we had our private treatment at the Royal but are thinking about Origin this time.  Just wondering if anyone can recommend a consultant to ask for or is it a case of taking who you're given?  Also, if anyone is going second time round, do you know if I have to go through all the blood tests etc again?

Thanks for your help, babydust to you all.

Cats xx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Cats

Good to hear from you again.  We have outgrown the initial thread you started!! 

I haven't been to Origin but I was under the impression from a friend that the doctors differed at each appointment.

Fiona


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Fiona, I noticed that my original thread disappeared a long time ago - you're a chatty bunch over there these days  !  Its hard to believe that when I started the NI thread there was only about 5 or 6 of us sitting chatting to each other for ages!  I have just been catching up on the latest thread and noticed you're on the 2WW.  You got great embies from the sound of things, will keep everything crossed for you and must remember to check up on your progress!

I was just thinking that maybe you could request a certain consultant and wanted to see if people here preferred one over another.  I remember when I phoned the Royal last time that Dr McManus was the only consultant taking private patients on at that time so was wondering what the protocol was at Origin.

Anyone else?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya Cats

I have been to Origin and after one unsuccessful ICSI I've just had FET with them and am on 2ww just ahead of Fiona.  

I had the same doctor throughout (Dr. Farrog)with the exception of one scan on each cycle.  

Not so sure about the bloods but I think the girls did mention that you now have to have an AMH test done!

Good luck Mrs and btw you're more than welcome to be posting on the NI thread too  

Kate


----------



## pink tulip (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Cats -

WOW! Are to blame for all this chat My God, what an achievement! Well, it's good to have you back in the fold. We have multiplied 

Re Origin: I am attending there currently. Dr Farag is the full-time consultant and so it is most likely that you will see him. However, Gillian Williamson and Christine Steele are also working there part-time and so you may get them for some of your appts. It is not possible to request a specific doctor. So far I am more than happy with the tx in origin

You must come and join us on the main NI girls thread....

Pink Tulip x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, it's the original NI Girl!!!! 

Hi Cats, how are you doing? Wow, your little man is almost 1! 

I am like PT, just starting out with Origin and I am so happy with the staff there. PT has said it all, nothing more I can add. It is mainly Dr Farrog there and he is lovely, if a little hard to make out!

Come on over to Part 3!!!!

Weeza xx


----------



## katiesue (Oct 13, 2006)

Just thought I'd pop on & say hello    Long time since we chatted on-line!!!!

Lotsa luv, Kate xoxo


----------

